# Changing FTP passwords over FTP, possible?

## sirlark

Can one change passwords over the FTP protocol? I'm hosting a secure chrooted ftp system, so the users don't have SSH access, but they need a way to change their own passwords. I'm open to other suggestions on how to do this, i.e not over FTP.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *sirlark wrote:*   

> Can one change passwords over the FTP protocol? I'm hosting a secure chrooted ftp system, so the users don't have SSH access, but they need a way to change their own passwords. I'm open to other suggestions on how to do this, i.e not over FTP.

 Have you tried the 'PASS' or 'SITE CPWD' commands?

----------

## toralf

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Have you tried the 'PASS' or 'SITE CPWD' commands?

 

```
ftp> help pass

passive         enter passive transfer mode

```

?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mikegpitt wrote:*   Have you tried the 'PASS' or 'SITE CPWD' commands? 
> 
> ```
> ftp> help pass
> 
> ...

 I guess it depends on FTP client...  I thought PASV was for passive mode.

----------

## toralf

You're right, pure-ftpd gives :

```
       -d     turns on debug logging. Every command is logged, except that the argument to PASS  is  changed

              to "<password>". If you repeat -d , responses too are logged.
```

----------

